# Soap room photos



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.555194031175705.150391.132615410100238&type=3

I don't know if this will work, you may have to like my soap page.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Very very nice Vicki, but I am jealous now...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

What a great space. Love the fact that you used wood from your own property. Alas, I must say, I'm a bit jealous too. Some day.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice Vicki - you have my wheels turning


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Functional and beautiful, too! I love all the wood....


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Would love to see others soap rooms too. What is the best thing you like about your soap rooms? And what would you do different?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I commented on your first photo, but still wow!!!! I remember before it was a room and there was a roof and a tree  It has come such a beautifully long way!!!!!

Lynn


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

nice!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome, Vicki!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

It's wonderful! Congratulations


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yep Lynn, I eyed that dumb tree pretty skeptically, that and the metal ceiling and wall, now they are my favorite parts.

If anyone gets a chance really think about the foam flooring. I do have a sears fatigue mat on top of it at the sink, and one more will be at where I cut from now on, but no more leg fatigue. I used to stand on tiles, shoes, mats, nothing helped. The nice thing about the mats are, if you ruin one of the pieces you can just move it around or add a new one. So easy to sweep clean or mop, they have them in a Head Start day care/preschool out here and the gals told me how much they loved them.

I picked up the about $300 metal locking cabinet in perfect condition for $50 on a facebook site, the folks only lived about 20 minutes away, with so much money in scent, it is nice having it locked away like it is, only keeping out a pound of each of the scents. 

Husband did an excellent job, the new product on the wood is excellent, I have zero cuts or gouges into the wood even though I use a knife on every mold to unmold it, it is pretty amazing that this urethane protects so well. And when it does get ruined, sanding and reapply, and it's as good as new.

Waiting for spring for an outside porch and covered parking area for customers picking up milk, soap classes and sales.

Betty nothing different yet, except my huge overlook of not being able to lift my racks filled with soap (there are two stacked on the countertop...so for now am stuck filling them like that and waiting for son or husband to put them into the closet for me....that has to change but I can't throw money at it until spring.

So this is why I haven't shown, appraised or done anything other than our mini vacations, my family is very happy my room is almost done 

Thanks everyone. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice! I love seeing everyone's soaping space!

Vicki/NC


----------

